# Why do people do it?



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

Out walking the dogs this morning and the pointer started running round a small patch of brambles. The young terrier ambles in and out runs a fox carring something in its mouth. Anyway carried on. Went out mid afternoon and dogs once again started going into same brambles. Heard a little hiss so wondering whats was going in started to wade into the brambles. In the deepest, thickest and with the biggest thorns was a little kitten. Managed to collar it. It was very cold, dehydrated and quiet. 

Got it on a heat mat and its had some electrolyte and warm milk replacer. Its starting to come round so not too worried about it.

Thing is 'which idiot' dumped them there. Say them cause I am now assuming the fox had at least one this morning. Surley they could have been sold or handed over to Cat rescue. Sorry for the rambling but so mad. 

Never had cats before so can anyone give me a few ideas on basic care for the next few hours and maybe days.

ta


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

stoaty if you want to bring it into the rescue i can give you some pointers if you like.. i am not a cat rescue so someone experienced will also reply but i can tell you all i know and give you some kitten mix to help tide you over.

i am in highley shropshire, drop me a pm if you need to chick xxxxxxx


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

have set a call out in the cat chat thread for eilleen and the gang, so expect a few more replies soon hehe xxxx


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

elliottreed said:


> stoaty if you want to bring it into the rescue i can give you some pointers if you like.. i am not a cat rescue so someone experienced will also reply but i can tell you all i know and give you some kitten mix to help tide you over.
> 
> i am in highley shropshire, drop me a pm if you need to chick xxxxxxx


thanks for the offer. PM sent


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Do you know what people do to animals will never cease to amaze me. I cannot forgive anyone who just dumps any animal and especially someone who dumps it hidden bushes or in plastic bin bags because they're the ones that are seldom found and die a cold hungry death - it makes me so mad!! :devil:

As you've no experience with cats, have you any method of weighing the kitten, as it would give us an idea of its possible age. Presumably it's lapping the milk so is weaned or on the way to being weaned?

Without doubt electrolyte is the best thing to have given it at that stage as it will not have fed for quite a few hours and would have been dehydrated - well done you cos not many people consider that! :2thumb:

If you can get proper cat milk that would be great, but if not Carnation Evaporated Milk diluted 2 parts milk to 1 part water works well. If you can add some ABIDEC baby vitamins and some pro-biotic yoghurt to help the gut flora even better. Alternatively you could add a bit of honey. 

Edit: Oops, just read your post again and see that you've given it milk replacer, but I would still definitely add a pro-biotic yoghurt or honey to the milk.


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

pm'd back ian
ian, i am no expert, but i am getting quite good at looking at animals bits if you would like it sexed, and also have tonnes of spare blankets, beds, food, toys if you need.
i would suggest getting a picture if you can hun, if you're worried it is underweight.
just know you're a saint, and that without your observation and little doggies, that kitten would surely be dead in this weather.

god bless you is all i can say !xxxxxxx


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Here, here, but those dogs deserve a special treat for their tea tonight!! :2thumb:


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

definitely eileen!! and hopefully not kitten  i would guess the fox had already found the other/s xxxx


----------



## johndorian (Mar 6, 2008)

Aww that poor thing. 

Its possible although very unlikely that it got lost somehow, i cant see it happening unless it was chased or something forced it to go further than usual.

But as a kitten its no excuse really and should be considered as neglect to have let a kitten escape like that and no signs of searching?

My little cat ted got locked in someones garage for a week! 

Silly buggers.

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

elliottreed said:


> definitely eileen!! and hopefully not kitten  i would guess the fox had already found the other/s xxxx


If the fox came out of that thicket and it had something in its mouth, then I think there's no question of what that would have been or how many it had left with previously. I think the dogs maybe stopped it coming back for the last one! I feel sick at the thought actually!!


----------



## daisyleo (Nov 23, 2006)

There is a huge chance they weren't dumped but the product of a wild cat & her mating a wild or un-neutered tom.
My friend has a cat that she cannot get near and she keeps coming to my friends old broken down shed to have litters, Lorna has tried and tried to coax the little girl in as the cats protection have offered to spay her at least if not get her to accept people and be rehomed but she won't come a near.
It's likely the fox has scared off the mother and then eaten the other babies.


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

I have to agree that the fox had one. Shame it was so dark this morning or I might have clearly seen what was going on and not just thought it had a bit of rabbit.

It lapped up the electrolyte and the milk replacer and it probably is older than I first thought but it was just huddled up and looking pathetic. Its getting a bit warmer and next on the menu is a mix of cooked chicken and rabbit. 

Ferrets can have cat biscuits and they are high in protein. Are these OK till I can get something else tomorrow?

Ooh and dont give the dogs too much praise. I had a hell of a job to get them awayleash them up while balancing the little one down my top, lol


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

biscuit form should be fine, what sort of biscuits do you mean hun? sorry i am rather a thick one.

and also would have to agree that fox had some  so so sad.

it is not your fault hun
you weren't on your walk expecting to find a litter of kittens in a bush!!
you saved one, be proud
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

ferret biscuits.

I very much doubt this one wasn't dumped. Now its warmed a little its purring like a mad one and all over me. This could take some explaining to the girlfriend who has said no to any other animals.


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

haha !!
she will learn to love it <3
girls cant resist baby animals
ask my partner haha  xxxxxx


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

stoaty said:


> ferret biscuits.
> 
> I very much doubt this one wasn't dumped. Now its warmed a little its purring like a mad one and all over me. This could take some explaining to the girlfriend who has said no to any other animals.


Would have to agree with you there. If the kitten was the product of a feral they have an inbred fear of humans and although being cold and dehydrated would have slowed this one down, as soon as it warmed up you would have seen some form of aggression - the fact that you aren't tells me this is a kitten from a cat that lives with humans and trusts them. 

Cari, very few people can resist kittens - cos to my mind unless your ailuraphobic, there's nothing cuter than a kitten.


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

agreed eileen,
i was a dog person, until i saw Mister....
and even he wasn't young kitten at the time
but my god... i am now a convert aha xxxxx


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

elliottreed said:


> agreed eileen,
> i was a dog person, until i saw Mister....
> and even he wasn't young kitten at the time
> but my god... i am now a convert aha xxxxx


And I was a dog person until I bought my first cat - he was an Abyssinian and I chose him because I'd read they were more like dogs than cats and he kind of took me over!!


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

Just a quick update.
The little one is still with us and seems a bit stronger this morning. She did eat a few ferret biscuits today and will have proper food later on.


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

well done you:no1: please post piccies we need to see this kitten, we need to to help you coooo over this very lucky baby:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Agreed Ditta!

That's excellent news Stoaty - make sure you get kitten food though, not cat food, kittens need higher protein levels.

What was the girlfriend's response?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Well done stoaty and your dogs.:no1: I wish I could say that dumping kittens is unusual but sadly its not. Hope your girlfriend has fallen in love with the kitten by now. We`d love to see pics of this very lucky baby:flrt:


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Aww what a lucky little kitten! Such a shame about the others though 

Hope he/she is OK.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

could have it been a feral litter? Hope the little one makes it


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorrry I missed this, Ian! That poor kitten.. And it's siblings, too. People truly do disgust me and then there's people like you who bend over backwards to help. Poor furballs. Let me know if there's anything I can do to help. I'll probably be at Shropshire Exotics on Sunday.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> could have it been a feral litter? Hope the little one makes it


That was suggested in an earlier post, but as the kitten showed no fear of him and was actually purring once it had warmed up and had food in its belly, it's pretty unlikely that it was feral.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Agree with Eileen:2thumb:


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

awwww <3 have suggested this kitten be aptly named "lucky" !! hehe
am so glad it pulled through, and i hope your ladyfriend warms to it as you have.

that kitten would must be so happy knowing what he/she was saved from!

all the best hun, and indeed we do need pics ! it sounds gorgeous :]

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes - we demand photos of this extremely lucky cat and photos of the hero dogs will be welcomed too!! :lol2:


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

Tessa and I had another thought hun
May sound stupid..... but are you sure it's not a fox cub?
As it's hard to tell the difference when they're young so I'm told! xxxxx


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

But fox cubs don't purr! 

Must admit I did wonder that, but as Stoaty has dogs I would have thought he would recognise a doggy face, which is usually longer and a different shape to a cat.


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeahh! Didn't mean to insult anyone hehe
I just thought if it was very little it might be hard to tell

But if it's purring that should be a sure sign hehe ;D

Unless it's a fox who thinks it's a cat :O ? Hehe xxxx


----------



## Tessa (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi ,

Well done you and your very cleaver dogs 

I live in Telford too, if you need any help then give me a shout I have hand reared lots of orphans. I am only a call away 

Good lucky and I agree with everyone else we need pic's lol 


Tessa xx


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

Hehe Hey Tessa!

Think we can safely assume kitten!

But might be good to get Tessa round Ian if you'd like it sexed?

Or just to check general welfare?

From our conversation earlier she sounds like she's done plenty of this bless her hehe ! xxx


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Now there's another point of difference - sexing dogs is the the easiest thing in the world compared to sexing cats, so if he's had a little look underneath, he'd know straight away if it was a fox cub!


----------



## Tessa (Dec 16, 2007)

I think sexing either is easy lol :lol2: boys have bits girls don’t rrl :lol2:

I did ask if he was sure it was not a fox as this mistake has been made by many people before. Until they get to a few weeks old it can be hard to tell the difference. Also its the right time of year for Fox's to have there babies although they are normally under ground.

It's a very lucky kitty, and I am sure your doing a great job with it 
Have you any idea as to its age?


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

elliottreed said:


> Tessa and I had another thought hun
> May sound stupid..... but are you sure it's not a fox cub?
> As it's hard to tell the difference when they're young so I'm told! xxxxx


 
I think with Stoaty having a terrier and pointer and ferrets it can be safely assumed he'd know what a fox cub was!

And yes, foxes don't purr! lol


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

There's no need to be so sarcastic about nearly every post I make, thanks!


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

Hello all. Got back from work. Its still here and deffinately older than I first thought now its got some life back into it. Came out of the crate like a steam train. Chargin round like an idiot and demanding attention when I left it. Just left it with some kitten mush but not eaten anything so far though it did stick its nose in it.

Its not a fox, that would have been a little more interesting. As for my partner well at the mo. its a hung jury - with me on the end of the rope!!!lol.

Will take some pics tomorrow but some one will have to put them on here for me as I cant. Off out with the dogs now to see what else I can find. Believe it or not this little one is not the first I have found with the dogs but the other was a hell of a lot bigger, black and had me and the dogs going in the opposite direction as fast as we could. A few years ago that and I still get the goose bumps thinking about it.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

you can send them to me if you like and ill put them up

[email protected]


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

stoaty said:


> Hello all. Got back from work. Its still here and deffinately older than I first thought now its got some life back into it. Came out of the crate like a steam train. Chargin round like an idiot and demanding attention when I left it. Just left it with some kitten mush but not eaten anything so far though it did stick its nose in it.
> 
> Its not a fox, that would have been a little more interesting. As for my partner well at the mo. its a hung jury - with me on the end of the rope!!!lol.
> 
> Will take some pics tomorrow but some one will have to put them on here for me as I cant. Off out with the dogs now to see what else I can find. Believe it or not this little one is not the first I have found with the dogs but the other was a hell of a lot bigger, black and had me and the dogs going in the opposite direction as fast as we could. A few years ago that and I still get the goose bumps thinking about it.



Wowww ! That huge cat that we have tales about around here ?
That sounds pretty scary hun!

Hehe.... well lets hope the jury reforms and comes to a "good" decision ehhe 

xxxxx


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

feorag said:


> That was suggested in an earlier post, but as the kitten showed no fear of him and was actually purring once it had warmed up and had food in its belly, it's pretty unlikely that it was feral.


doh didn't read all the pages :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> doh didn't read all the pages :lol2:


:lol2: I guessed! Do it myself sometimes, especially if I come to a new thread and it's about 5 or more pages - takes forever to read through them all, but you know if you don't and you post, somebody's gonna catch you out!!! :whip:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

daisyleo said:


> There is a huge chance they weren't dumped but the product of a wild cat & her mating a wild or un-neutered tom.
> My friend has a cat that she cannot get near and she keeps coming to my friends old broken down shed to have litters, Lorna has tried and tried to coax the little girl in as the cats protection have offered to spay her at least if not get her to accept people and be rehomed but she won't come a near.
> It's likely the fox has scared off the mother and then eaten the other babies.


 I doubt it. For a start even feral cats will have their litter in somewhere secure and weatherproof even if it is under a shed. Secondly, no fox would stand a chance of getting to a litter of kittens. Most mother cats would not be 'scared off' by a mere fox.
If your friend cannot get near the feral cat to get her spayed then the CPL will lend her a cat trap which is how they themselves trap ferals to neuter them.
It would not be normal for a cat to have a litter of kittens in a bush out in the open.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Still waiting on pics... Tsk tsk  How's the little furball doing?


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

Too right jen, how's the little munchkin ian ? xxx


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> Still waiting on pics... Tsk tsk  How's the little furball doing?


Hang on, hang on. I am allowed one night off. Pictures have been sent so just waiting for them to be posted for me, useless arnt I?
Well I can almost see why they got rid of the little monster. The curtains are a race track and the chairs just an obstical course to be lept on, over or on occasion into. You can tell that this little one is right back on track and full of life. Much better than before. When you see the pictures can you tell what sort it is. Most amazing markings I have seen.
PS thanks for asking everyone and been there with the support.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

stoaty said:


> Hang on, hang on. I am allowed one night off.


Sez who???:whip:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

*pics of stoatys kitty*

here ya go, posted as promised

gorgeous!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Are you keeping the kitten then??:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Bloody hell thats one pretty Tabby kitten what sex is it?:flrt::flrt:


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

I would say they were given birth to in there. Who has ever heard of someone callous enough to dump animals crawling into the middle of a bramble thicket to do it?

Still, gave the RFUK bandwagon jumpers their fix of venting for today :roll:

Glad you managed to rescue the little guy though.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Bloody hell thats one pretty Tabby kitten what sex is it?:flrt::flrt:


Bet it's a boy. I think he should come and live in the Fens :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

955i said:


> I would say they were given birth to in there. Who has ever heard of someone callous enough to dump animals crawling into the middle of a bramble thicket to do it?
> 
> Still, gave the RFUK bandwagon jumpers their fix of venting for today :roll:
> 
> Glad you managed to rescue the little guy though.


Me!!! I've heard of people callous enough to dump live cats/dogs/whatever in bin bags by the side of motorways, etc. 

Where do you live?? Must be a lovely place with perfect people!

Does that make me a bandwagon jumper, by the way!! :censor:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

955i said:


> I would say they were given birth to in there. Who has ever heard of someone callous enough to dump animals crawling into the middle of a bramble thicket to do it?
> 
> Still, gave the RFUK bandwagon jumpers their fix of venting for today :roll:
> 
> Glad you managed to rescue the little guy though.


 So they were born out there is sub zero temperatures, survived the fox for around 8 weeks and then are well fed and tame when they are found? Amazing.
They were dumped. It's perfectly clear to anyone who has anything to do with cats that this kitten isn't feral and hasn't spent the first several weeks of it's life living wild with a mother cat trying to forage off what it can catch.


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

Lol bandwagon?

WHAT A GORGEOUS CAT!!!!

that doesn't look to be normal tabby to me?
are my eyes playing up?

xxx


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Bloody hell thats one pretty Tabby kitten what sex is it?:flrt::flrt:


Yes, he's gorgeous :flrt: and looking at his eye colour, it's well on the way to changing which would make him older than you might have thought - I'm saying 'he' but of course he could be a 'she'.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

955i said:


> I would say they were given birth to in there. Who has ever heard of someone callous enough to dump animals crawling into the middle of a bramble thicket to do it?
> 
> Still, gave the RFUK bandwagon jumpers their fix of venting for today :roll:
> 
> Glad you managed to rescue the little guy though.


 
Erm no. A feral kitten would never be handled at that age without reacting like a mini tiger. Yes sadly people do dump kittens and any other animal for that matter. They wouldnt have crawled into the brambles to do it they would have put them down and walked away. The kittens survival instinct would have kicked in to find cover away from predators. I am A trustee and co-founder of our own Sanctuary and sadly this story is quite common


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

feorag said:


> Me!!! I've heard of people callous enough to dump live cats/dogs/whatever in bin bags by the side of motorways, etc.
> 
> Where do you live?? Must be a lovely place with perfect people!
> 
> Does that make me a bandwagon jumper, by the way!! :censor:


 Yeah. Chalky wasn't dumped. His owners took him for a ride and he made them stop the car on the road and let him out. Then he told them to drive off fast and leave him there. Honest!
He did it because he wanted me to come and get him off the road and let him live with me.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

If you check this kitten properly it probably has a stamp on it that says IF FOUND PLEASE RETURN TO PAM FENWOMAN c/o THE FENS:lol2:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Now I'm not particularly a cat person, but my god he's gorgeous :flrt: He's got beautiful markings as well :2thumb:

Jo


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

elliottreed said:


> that doesn't look to be normal tabby to me?
> are my eyes playing up?
> 
> xxx


He's a spotted tabby, but he's got bad linkage!! :lol2:

Means his spots have joined up, which is making him look a bit like a mackerel tabby, but I would say he's a bad spotty.

But bad or not he's a very pretty cat.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> If you check this kitten properly it probably has a stamp on it that says IF FOUND PLEASE RETURN TO PAM FENWOMAN c/o THE FENS:lol2:


 Indeed. Right at the back under the tail is a little pink label. It'll say it in teeny tiny letters so you'll have to look very closely. (Just make sure nobody looks in through the window when you are doing so. hehehe)


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Indeed. Right at the back under the tail is a little pink label. It'll say it in teeny tiny letters so you'll have to look very closely. (Just make sure nobody looks in through the window when you are doing so. hehehe)


I am hoping its a case of 'hands off' so fortunately I will not have to look quite that close. He/she slept on the bed with me and partner last night so his charm might be winnin her over. Now just for the name.
Lucky has already been suggested and is a possible. Next 'Charlie' cause of the fox or 'bramble'.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

stoaty said:


> I am hoping its a case of 'hands off' so fortunately I will not have to look quite that close. He/she slept on the bed with me and partner last night so his charm might be winnin her over. Now just for the name.
> Lucky has already been suggested and is a possible. Next 'Charlie' cause of the fox or 'bramble'.


 
How can she resist this pretty kitty:flrt:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

stoaty said:


> I am hoping its a case of 'hands off' so fortunately I will not have to look quite that close. He/she slept on the bed with me and partner last night so his charm might be winnin her over. Now just for the name.
> Lucky has already been suggested and is a possible. Next 'Charlie' cause of the fox or 'bramble'.


It has to be Bramble surely?
The Latin name for blackberry bush (or bramble) is Rubus so you could use that as a posh alternative.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, I thought Bramble would be very appropriate, but Rubus is more unusual and I like unusual!!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

What a gorgeous kitten!!! I like Bramble or Rubus, too  I can't stand animals named Lucky (no offense to anybody)... Just isn't very creative.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

You and me, Jen!! :2thumb: 

I have to admit I have cringed at some of the suggestions on *O*'s give my Somali a name thread! Really cringed!!!


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

bramble !!! :flrt: xxxx


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Everytime I am watching any of the animal rescue shows and they name an animal Lucky, I wanna smack 'em. *lol*


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

I think people either like unusual names and try hard to find one, or they go with the obvious or cliched. My own personal anathema is matching names for pairs of animals like 2 dogs named 'Sugar' and 'Spice', and 'whisky' and 'soda' and the like. They are so naff. I have a theory that the people who name pets thus are proper Mr and Mrs Magnolia's.

You know....people who paint their homes in magnolia paint because it is nice and 'neutral' and they are afraid to use colour.
When I got my big lad, everyone said I should call him 'Bear'. I mean, every large hairy dog I know is called 'Bear'. So I called him Ursa. It means bear in Latin :lol2:


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

i am one of those crap people lol 
with mister and missy! lol xxx


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> When I got my big lad, everyone said I should call him 'Bear'. I mean, every large hairy dog I know is called 'Bear'. So I called him Ursa. It means bear in Latin :lol2:


That's what I do, find a description and then look for it in another language - usually gaelic!



elliottreed said:


> i am one of those crap people lol
> with mister and missy! lol xxx


Ah bless!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

elliottreed said:


> i am one of those crap people lol
> with mister and missy! lol xxx


 but they aren't twee matching names like Whisky and Soda and the like. Besides, I have a Mr Wiggins and a Mrs Wiggins.
They are brother and sister (neutered) who look so allike I think they are twins. In fact I find it hard to tell them apart so I named them 'the Wiggins's to make it easier to call them.:blush:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

My kitties have pretty original names, I think... And there are reasons behind each one. The nekkid rats are all named after characters in Fraggle Rock. Erm... Yeah


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

None of mine match but when i eventually get another Sphynx if its a boy I was thinking of Just William which will match Dennis the Menace

I have found every animal called Lucky spends a lifetime of not being


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

awww i used to watch just william 

and thanks fen ! at least im not total crap haha
i do have a ronald and a reagan though xxxxx


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

First off I have to say what a blooming gorgeous kitten!! :flrt: I'm sure the mrs will become attatched very soon if she isn't already.




955i said:


> I would say they were given birth to in there. Who has ever heard of someone callous enough to dump animals crawling into the middle of a bramble thicket to do it?
> 
> Still, gave the RFUK bandwagon jumpers their fix of venting for today :roll:
> 
> Glad you managed to rescue the little guy though.



Is this sarcastic??? The three sister cats I had growing up were found dumped in a bin bag with their dead siblings and mother, at rochdale canal.. the mums skull was bashed in...so no i've never heard of someone so callous to dump them in a bramble thicket. :bash: God a bramble thicket would have been luxury to my three girls.


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

oh wow what a stunning little kitten:flrt:
she is definatly domesticated by what has been said.

A couple of years ago my cat had a litter of 4 and one night in the middle of the night just before they was due to open there eyes (10 ish days old) she moved them all out the house.
I looked for 2 weeks for them non stop , i was still feeding mum and tried to follow her but she went out of sight constantly untill one day someone found one of my posters and told me they had seen kittens under their shed.
After rushing over there and waiting for hours and hours to catch them we ended up with all 4 back and they hissed and spat for england , when i got them home i put them in a large cage (dog crate ) to keep them safe and they acted very wild, it took me a few weeks to tame them down again.
with this kitten and its siblings  it could of been dumped or mum cat could of done what mine did but to be honist mum cats dont normally move their kittens into bushes with no shelter and not at that age ether, if it was younger when it happened it would not be tame.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> Is this sarcastic??? The three sister cats I had growing up were found dumped in a bin bag with their dead siblings and mother, at rochdale canal.. the mums skull was bashed in...so no i've never heard of someone so callous to dump them in a bramble thicket. :bash: God a bramble thicket would have been luxury to my three girls.


My friend is a vet nurse and someone brought in a bin bag full of 5 day old baby kittens that had been dumped in her coalhouse. Only one was still alive and my friend took it home and hand reared, sadly the rest were dead. 

Like I said people do dump animals in all sorts of horrible conditions, often or not where they are unlikely to be found in time to save them which I think is unforgivable!


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Aww what a gorgeous kitten!! I think you should keep him/her and I love the name Bramble!


----------

